# Will it be a problems?



## SangkaiMerah (Dec 1, 2011)

Hye.. 

My name is damien n i got few questions to ask about hedgehog.. I planning to buy a pair of hedgehog n i really interested bout this animal.. From what i read from ur articles saying do not put hedgehog in a glass/tank aqurium cz it did not have a good ventilation.. Oky what is i still want to put it in an aqurium tank will it b a problem? Ive converted my tank to be like a mini self support free eating n safe playing zone for the hedgehog n the tank ive incl black soil tht have earthworm, grass on top, a small plant tht hedgehog cannot climb, artificial sunlight (due to the tank is inside the house n sunlight cannot reach) automatically open for 6hrs, a complete house for hedge to sleep n play wheels and also ive incl a small battery free standing fan (size like our normal pen) for ventilation n automatically on every 2hrs for 20mins and my converted aqurium didnt have any cover on top cz ive replace it with a wire to preven my cat entering the tank.. Length 2ft, width 1ft n height 1ft (aqurium size).. So my question is will it still a problem if i decided to put my hedgehog in there? In my point of view is suffiect in oxygen (due to the plant n grass), sunlight (artificial sunlamp), a good ventilations (open lids n fan).. Pls assist me in these matters cz i really interested to pet a hedgehog n ive spend a lot of energy in planning the tank for the hedgehog before i found these websits .. 

Sincerely, 
Damien...

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

There would be some problems I could foresee with the tank. Size would be the first one. With the tank being 2 foot by 1 that would only be 2 sqft, the minimum recommendation is 4sqft plus. Hedgehogs need safe wheels and after one was placed in the tank there wouldn't be much room left. Tanks aren't recommended but if it was to be used it would take a very large tank to avoid a lot of ventilation issues, like a 30 gallon long. A tank that size is so heavy it's very hard to clean. Even with the fan I don't think the ventilation would be very good with that size tank plus hedgies can be very sensitive to drafts caused from fans. What kind of heating would be used for the cage? With glass, a lot of times temperature differences will create condensation. The soil, earthworms and grass will not be able to be sanitized and with the amount of poop and pee a hedgie creates there would be no way for the system, on such a small scale, to take care of it. You could always plant some grass in a container and grow separately so that your hedgie could play in it supervised. If it was in the cage it would be messed up pretty quickly. You have great ideas but in order for the system to work it would have to be on such a large scale that the expense and size would make it impossible in many homes. 

Some options that would work really well would be 
C & C cage (cubes and coroplast)
Wire topped plastic bottomed cage at least 4sqft
Ferret Nations
Plastic bins can be used if ventilation holes drilled into it and the top also, if you can't find one that's big enough you can connect some together with a pvc pipe or other method to make enough room.

For bedding it's best to pick something easily cleaned. A lot of people use fleece liners since they don't need to be sewn and because they can be washed and reused and do not have any dust. You just cut to the size you need and ready to go 
There's some that use carefresh and just throw it away, wash the cage and replace. I hear that option can be very messy though and that it can be dusty. Others have reported that their hedgehogs have tried eating it. 

I don't mean to come off as negative in any way, I can tell that you have put a lot of thought into your designs and ideas. It's just that I could forsee the things listed above as being problems and wanted to give you a heads up on it. I think it's great that you are on here researching and trying to make a great set up


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Hedgieonboard pretty much covered everything
Except I'd like to add one thing...
You said you plan to get a pair? Hedgehogs are solitary creatures. You should almost never house hedgehogs together.
Males will always fight
Females will almost always fight except RARELY a mother daughter or a pair of sister. 
Male and Female; well they would create babies. But it would be very stressful for the female to constantly be harassed by the male. Plus if she did have babies with him in there. She would kill them if he didn't. Females need to be left alone when they have babies. Not just from humans but from other hogs. 
Even supervised play time is risky. And don't put a male and female together even with supervised play time. 
You should get to know a species before you start breeding them if that is your intention. 

IF you did manage to get a pair that got along like sisters or a mother daughter. You would need at least 8sqft and two of everything in the cage. 2 food bowls, two water bowls, two wheels and two hides, ect. Plus you would need to keep an extra cage on hand encase they ever decided that they didn't get along. There have been cases where they were getting along great but then one didn't feel well or something and the one killed the other. 

Your better off with two cages at 4sqft + each.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm really sorry to say it, but that won't work. 
It's much, much easier to use a C&C cage with a fleece liner.
How do you plan on cleaning out the tank with dirt? Where will you get the earthworms from that are 100% guaranteed to not be carrying anything that can harm your hedgie?
Also, a C&C cage can cost you well under $100, while this looks to be an expensive and very, very time consuming set up.

Hedgehogs are solitary creatures. Don't put two together, or they'll fight.


----------

